# got the f******



## TommyTippee (May 31, 2007)

got it at last
delivered to my door at 5.30 tonight

you georgeous, beautiful beast :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:

spec spot on, everything works, perfectly prepared - so far what a beautiful sunny evening
wow do you get some rubber neckers!!!!

I am being gentle and sensible but it's as hard as the waiting.

for you aficionados
1) only came with 1/4 tank fuel
2) No litre oil
3) Did have phone cradle as requested

will try and post some pics but I don't know how

BTW that bloody boing when the phone connects/disconnects I will have to sort

Does anyone know the solution - I am RTFM but could be days

Happy bunny now [smiley=iloveyou.gif]


----------



## Janitor (Jul 2, 2007)

Cool! [smiley=dude.gif]

Nice one fella. That new car feeling is quite something isn't it..? For sure many say it only lasts the day, but in fact, I think it stays with you every time you get in it. It's yours, only been yours and will stay that way until you decide otherwise

Sounds just great. Enjoy! [smiley=cheers.gif]

Oh yeah, do people think that the full tank of fuel & spare oil etc are things you should hammer out when signing the deal or is more a case of wait and hope that the Dealer appreciates your custom..?


----------



## treblesykes TT (Jul 11, 2007)

TT brochure promises a half tank of fuel in every new car


----------



## drew_TTC2 (Jul 18, 2007)

I understand the oil thing isn't done any more although some dealers are kind enough to do it if you ask.

I would have said something about the fuel though - thats audi standard. If anything, i'll be pushing for a full one when i pick up. I can't believe a Â£30K car doesn't come with a full tank as standard anyway, tight gits.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Congratulations, enjoy 8)


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

Nice one Tommy!

I know how you feel about taking it easy  But you might recall I was driving a Fiat Seicento for a few months while I waited (?)

Big help! as even at "run in" limits it seemed like a rocket ship to me :lol: :lol: I have done my 1st 600 miles now (just over a week old!) and I am starting to use the rev's a bit more now.

Think of it like not getting the best Christmas present until Boxing Day :wink:

Ref the posts about the oil - my dealer says Audi no longer do this, but some dealers still do. I had half a tank of fuel with mine and to be honest it was the last thing on my mind as I drove off the forecourt :wink:


----------



## db197 (Apr 3, 2007)

gentle and sensible....... 

I pushed for a full tank, but dealer wouldn't budge, said it was what they came off the transporter with. Mine actually had 3/4 full, so not bad, but plenty of room for improvement....


----------



## marcusgilbert (Jan 22, 2007)

Nice one Tommy - happy for you 

BTW - The bluetooth phone connection 'boing' is quite useful. It's a great reminder to grab the phone - I've lost count of the amount of times that I've left the car and heard the boing just as I'm closing the door.


----------



## TommyTippee (May 31, 2007)

yeh sound is a good reminder but how do I turn the volume down

I have found in the MMI >Tel>settings>sound a thing called GALA is that the bong volume???


----------



## markrbooth (Sep 25, 2006)

Let me get this straight. You had it delivered and it only had a 1/4 tank of fuel? I'm sensing something here, and it's to do with the number of miles on the clock when you got it!


----------



## g75y (Jan 19, 2007)

Hi and congrats on the new car.

To reduce the boing volume, after starting up the car, press and hold down on the 'Mode' button (? can't remember but its the left button on the MFSW) and volume will appear in the Symphony radio screen, then roll the volume down accordingly. It only appears for a moment so you may need to do it a couple of times to get the right volume.

If yours is MMI, not sure what exactly appears....  ps the instructions to reduce volume were discussed in another thread so go check that out too.


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

TommyTippee said:


> yeh sound is a good reminder but how do I turn the volume down
> 
> I have found in the MMI >Tel>settings>sound a thing called GALA is that the bong volume???


GALA - is a system that automatically adjusts the volume of your CD/Radio in relation to the noise in the car. ie it makes the music louder as you go faster and visa versa.


----------



## marcusgilbert (Jan 22, 2007)

FinFerNan said:


> GALA - is a system that automatically adjusts the volume of your CD/Radio in relation to the noise in the car. ie it makes the music louder as you go faster and visa versa.


Since I finished 'running-in' my TT, the Audio seems to be stuck at full volume! :wink:  :lol: :lol: 
.


----------



## TommyTippee (May 31, 2007)

Thanks for info g75y

tried your advice but does not seem to work with MMI the volume control does not show up on the MMI screen when I hold down MODE

Has anyone got any other info on reducing the "boing" volume?

Has anyone found out how to access hidden menus - there has to be one

sort of "eject-vol-on/off" at the same time


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

marcusgilbert said:


> FinFerNan said:
> 
> 
> > GALA - is a system that automatically adjusts the volume of your CD/Radio in relation to the noise in the car. ie it makes the music louder as you go faster and visa versa.
> ...


Mine too! funny that eh :roll:


----------



## tehdarkstar (Jul 24, 2006)

marcusgilbert said:


> Since I finished 'running-in' my TT, the Audio seems to be stuck at full volume! :wink:  :lol: :lol:
> .


Oh no! Turn off the stereo, put S-tronic in manual mode, put your lead boots on and enjoy the soundtrack when you change gears!


----------



## marcusgilbert (Jan 22, 2007)

tehdarkstar said:


> marcusgilbert said:
> 
> 
> > Since I finished 'running-in' my TT, the Audio seems to be stuck at full volume! :wink:  :lol: :lol:
> ...


Your spot on there, mate. I'm finding myself using s-tronic in manual mode for most of the time now - it's fantastic. However, in towns and traffic the D mode is just perfect.


----------



## TommyTippee (May 31, 2007)

s tronic the way to go

D mode for pottering round town

paddles for fun, the changes are so fast, seamless and smooth every car should be like this 8) 2nd thoughts no they shouldn't


----------



## marcusgilbert (Jan 22, 2007)

TommyTippee said:


> s tronic the way to go
> 
> D mode for pottering round town
> 
> paddles for fun, the changes are so fast, seamless and smooth every car should be like this 8) 2nd thoughts no they shouldn't


Tommy - glad to hear you're enjoying the car. A nice set of options you went for there. Did you get your Private Plate sorted?


----------



## TommyTippee (May 31, 2007)

hi marcus

yes I did the dealer registered the car with the private plate so no mucking about with transfers

The car is just fantastic I am still finding out what things do and how they work


----------



## muesli (Feb 19, 2007)

Roger,

Knew you wouldn't be too far behind me ! Congrats and enjoy !

S-tronic is the dogs, but this gentle driving for the first 1000 miles is testing my patience - I just wanna engage "S" mode, switch off the stereo, open the window an inch or so and find a nice twisty country road !

P.S mine came with a litre of Shell Helix in the boot and a full tank of fuel - and I didn't push for either ! Maybe it was by way of a small apology from the dealers for delivering a day later than they'd originally agreed.


----------



## TommyTippee (May 31, 2007)

hi kevin
thought you had gone walk about in dream time

yea everything worked out fine in the end - after the WAITING

it really is a great experience - boys toys - women just don't understand :evil:

so far I just love it, am going for a 200 mile round trip tomorrow so will get a better feel for the whole thing
trouble is trying to keep to the 3000 rpm limit is worse than the wait
Hope you are enjoying yours :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

TommyTippee said:


> ................trouble is trying to keep to the 3000 rpm limit is worse than the wait


Audi say first 600 miles at 2/3rds max revs. If max revs are 6500 then 2/3rds is just under 4500 isn't it?

Hope this helps make the wait to boot it a little easier


----------



## Janitor (Jul 2, 2007)

Hold up a minute...

*Tommy, where are the piccy's..?* Phantom & Luxor is something I really, really need to see ASAP :wink:

Chopity chopingtons then my good man! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## TommyTippee (May 31, 2007)

janitor

at moment weather is unfit for pics but I will do some this w/end

Unfortunately I do not know how to post them so somebody will have to explain


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

Janitor said:


> Hold up a minute...
> 
> *Tommy, where are the piccy's..?* Phantom & Luxor is something I really, really need to see ASAP :wink:
> 
> Chopity chopingtons then my good man! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


Have you checked the Colours sticky? There may be one on there?

Or you could PM Fluffekins - She has a Black/Luxor car and may have pictures?


----------



## madmax (Aug 12, 2007)

I know what you mean about the the bluetooth boing. Mine is very, very loud and when I pull out of the drive at 5am, it sounds even louder. My other half can hear it from in the house. It also gives any passangers a heart attack if I forget to turn it down super fast (you only get a couple of seconds to do it). I asked the dealer to have a look at it but they were hopeless. They even suggested that some people thought it was too quiet!!! I have put up with it for 7 months now and am getting used to it.


----------



## TommyTippee (May 31, 2007)

Max

Wow you dug this one up from the grave :wink:

Actually, I have just accepted the the bloody "Boing"

Just can't be arsed going to the dealer, however, I understand that the dealer should be able to adjust the volume through their computer hook up.

I have tried every which way to do it in car but to no avail. When the car goes in for its first oil change I will ask them to sort it. I have been able to establish a raport with the sales and parts guys so maybe a little cajouling will elicit a positive response.

Let me know if you find a solution


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

TommyTippee said:


> Max
> 
> Wow you dug this one up from the grave :wink:
> 
> ...


He he he made me laff, seems like a lifetime ago now eh Roger?

Did you ever post pictures?


----------



## TommyTippee (May 31, 2007)

Paul

Yeh, lifetime ago, but still enjoying :wink:

Never did post pics but did email them to Clive

Cheers


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

Well better late than never........... :roll:


----------



## TommyTippee (May 31, 2007)

OK

I promise as soon as the weather improves AND tt gets a wash and wax I will make the effort to learn how to do it and post some awsome pics.

Promise

Promise

I will still love you in the morning 8) 8) :lol: :lol:


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

Or, you could................

Email the pictures (OF YOUR CAR!) to me if you like and I will post them for you. No worries, no love, no problems :wink:


----------



## Janitor (Jul 2, 2007)

TommyTippee said:


> Paul
> 
> Yeh, lifetime ago, but still enjoying :wink:
> 
> Never did post pics but did email them to Clive


He did you know! 

But as if I'd be obsessed with the new TT enough to have kept them..?

Hope you don't mind Roger... but TA DA!!!

(Pics mainly showing Black with Luxor which Roger kindly sent me when doing my research)


----------



## sane eric (Jul 19, 2007)

Well, I was going to ask you to post, but you beat me to it.

Fine looking car. Fine.


----------



## TommyTippee (May 31, 2007)

Clive

What a star 8) 8) 8) 8)

Thanks mate, you havn't been cuddling these have you   

Now I don't need to get my head round photoshop

and

thanks for your consideration Re the reg

much appreciated

Cheers


----------



## Janitor (Jul 2, 2007)

[smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

Proper handsome combo that


----------



## Mysterio (Jan 20, 2006)

FinFerNan said:


> Poper handsome combo that


I agree. Smooooooooooooooth.


----------



## mark_s (May 11, 2007)

that is a seriously nice combo.

if you are still wondering how to turn down the 'boing' noise, press the speech button on the steering wheel, and when the women starts talking, turn down the volume using the radio volume knob, then press the speech button again.

voila - slightly quieter 'boing'


----------



## TommyTippee (May 31, 2007)

Thanks for the tip Mark

I am sure I have tried this but it only seems to affect the default level of the womans voice, not the "boing"


----------



## modernTT (Aug 9, 2007)

Congrats and nice color combo! Classic!


----------

